# New Twist To The Minn 8 Point...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Read in the Strib this morning that MN DNR has established the big 8 point that was poached in Goodhue Co was killed by a firearm, not a bow.

Accordingly, the DIQ (Dirtbag In Question) changed his story from killing it with a bow to to he found it already dead from a gunshot, tagged it with his bow tag, and nabbed it.

Apparently the landowner heard a shot and saw a truck leave the area prior to the buck coming to light. There was no further info on the truck.

When all is said & done, all this will net the DIQ is further scrutiny to try to ascertain if he killed it with a firearm rather than a bow or if he is actually & finally telling the truth about how he came to possess the buck, and at least one additional charge of False Info To Officers.

Being as the guy has now made his own case against himself in regard to False Info To Officers, I can confidently predict anything he said or will say will have to be proven true to be believed. He can look forward to many more sessions of having LEO's & CO's going through his feces with a fine toothed comb.

By the time it's over, he'll wished he'd never laid eyes on that buck... :eyeroll:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hope he gets more than a slap on the wrist. :******:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've said it once and I'll say it again:

When poachers are caught take their possessions they used to poach. Take their vehicle. Take their guns. Give them a real headache of replacing the objects. Don't take their "hunting privileges". The reason they are poachers is that the word privilege doesn't mean anything to them. Fines...same thing.

Ok I'm done ranting. :******:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> I've said it once and I'll say it again:
> 
> When poachers are caught take their possessions they used to poach. Take their vehicle. Take their guns. Give them a real headache of replacing the objects. Don't take their "hunting privileges". The reason they are poachers is that the word privilege doesn't mean anything to them. Fines...same thing.
> 
> Ok I'm done ranting. :ticked:


I agree. Take everything they used to get the animal and maybe a nice huge fine and then people make think twice about doing something stupid.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

In reality his revokation of hunting previleges will last three years. Do you think a poacher gives a darn if he can legally hunt anyway? Until the system is changed, nothing will change...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The deer was taken illegally, period, manner makes little difference! Shot, spotlighted,arrowed after hours etc... The poacher and poachers are simply stealing from everyone else!!!!!!

If the new evidence leads to additional charges from another crime, or parole violation great! But poached is poached period!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Iowa's poaching laws have some teeth to them. They consficate every thing used in the crime, vehicle, guns, 4 wheelers, *everything* and auction it off. Then comes the civil penalty which is based on the bucks measurements, a trophy 175" buck may cost up to $10,000.

South Dakota's poaching laws are a joke. A guy in Brookings county poached a trophy buck (after he had already legally tagged one) and his buddies turned him in. He got a $200.00 fine and lost his hunting and fishing rights for a year. Big deal, laws and penalties like this almost encourage poaching instead of detering it.


----------

